# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Ρόδου (Rhodes report)

## chrb

Σταμάτησαν προσωρινά τα έργα στο λιμάνι μας

Όπως έγινε γνωστό, τα συνεργεία εργάστηκαν για δυο μέρες στις αρχές της εβδομάδας, όμως αναγκάστηκαν να διακόψουν λόγω της κίνησης που παρατηρείται τις επόμενες μέρες και κυρίως λόγω του μεγάλου αριθμού κρουαζιερόπλοιων. Σύμφωνα με τις εκτιμήσεις, τα συνεργεία, χρειάζονται ακόμα τέσσερις εργάσιμες ημέρες, για να ολοκληρώσουν το έργο τους, κάτι που θα γίνει τμηματικά. Δηλαδή, θα μπορούν να εργάζονται μόνο τις μέρες εκείνες της εβδομάδας που το λιμάνι δεν θα έχει κρουαζιερόπλοια. Λόγω της διαδικασίας αυτής, θα χρειαστούν περίπου άλλες δύο εβδομάδες. Στο πρώτο μέρος των εργασιών, που πραγματοποιήθηκαν, μπροστά από το κατάστημα αφορολόγητων, βοήθησαν ένα ρυμουλκό και ένας πλωτήρας γερανός, σε συνδυασμό με τα χερσαία συνεργεία. Όπως είναι γνωστό, οι εργασίες, κρίθηκαν απαραίτητες, λόγω της σοβαρότητας της κατάστασης που παρουσίαζε μεγάλο μέρος του εμπορικού λιμανιού. Kυρίως το καλοκαίρι, τα κρουαζιερόπλοια, με τις πλαϊνές προπέλες τους, δημιουργούν, υποσκαφές στα κρηπιδώματα, τα οποία εγκυμονούν κινδύνους για πλοία και επιβάτες. Πέρα όμως από τα κρηπιδώματα, η επιτόπια έρευνα των ειδικών, έδειξε ότι δημιουργήθηκαν και ρήγματα – καθιζήσεις, επίσης πολύ επικίνδυνες. 

http://www.rodiaki.gr

----------


## gaidaros

Καλημέρα,
υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να βρεθεί η λίστα Αφίξεων των Κρουαζιεροπλοίων στην Ρόδο που αφορά σε ολόκληρο το 2008 ??
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## mike_rodos

Μεγάλη κίνηση σήμερα 21/5/08 στη Ρόδο από κρουαζιερόλποια. CRISTAL, ZENITH, AQUAMARINE, THE AEGEAN PERL, OCEAN COUNTESS

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω κοιτάξτε τιν 3τι φότο διαφορά μεγέθους κάθετε εκεί το κακόμοιρο και του εμφανίζεται το τέρας από το πουθενα.......:mrgreen:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Την τρίτη φώτο πρόσεξες μόνο φίλε μου Νικόλα ???

Η *τέταρτη* που θυμίζει λιμάνι στην ...Ζιμπάμπουε (τριτοκοσμικές καταστάσεις), σε νησί από τα πιό κοσμοπολίτικα στη Μεσόγειο, τι σου λέει ???  :Sad:

----------


## mike_rodos

Φίλε espresso, αν έρθεις στην Ρόδο και ανοίξεις το θέμα λιμάνι, θα καταλάβεις.... και αυτό που φαίνεται στην φώτο είναι σε καλή κατάσταση έχει και χειρότερα!!! Όπως το είπες *τριτοκοσμικές καταστάσεις*!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Αφίξεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων 22/5/2008

----------


## scoufgian

> Αφίξεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων 22/5/2008


mike πολυ ωραιες φωτο .μια μικρη διορθωση στη 2η και 3η φωτογραφια.ειναι το sky wonder και οχι sky wolder..... :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Πηγή: Ροδιακή

----------


## mike_rodos

Νέα μέτρα ασφαλείας

«Αστακός» το λιμάνι

«Αστακός» θα είναι οι λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις της Ρόδου,  από το  επόμενο έτος. 
Θα εφαρμοσθούν όπως τόνισε ο διοικητής του Β¶ Λιμενικού Κλιμακίου κ. Παναγιώτης Ντόκος, όλα όσα περιλαμβάνουν, οι διεθνείς κανονισμοί που είναι σε ισχύ.
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί πως για την ασφάλεια του εμπορικού λιμένα της Ρόδου εκπονείται και μελέτη, με ευθύνη του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας. 
Αυτό άλλωστε είναι και το ζητούμενο, από τις ελληνικές και τις ξένες εταιρείες κρουαζιερόπλοιων, που πιέζουν τις τοπικές αρχές. Μάλιστα αρκετοί πλοιοκτήτες έχουν ήδη απειλήσει, ότι θα αποσύρουν τα πλοία τους, από την περιοχή μας, αν δεν εντατικοποιηθούν, τα μέτρα ασφαλείας στις λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις.
Ασφάλεια
Ήδη αρκετοί πλοίαρχοι, απαιτούν να γίνονται έλεγχοι με δύτες, στα ύφαλα του σκάφους, για να διαπιστώνεται ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και δεν έχει γίνει καμία ενέργεια, που θα απειλήσει την ασφάλεια των επιβατών. 
Το θέμα αυτό έχουν θέσει ήδη και οι πράκτορες της  περιοχής μας,  που ασχολούνται με τον θαλάσσιο τουρισμό.
Σύμφωνα με τον κ. Παναγιώτη Ντόκο, από το νέο έτος, θα κλείσουν πλέον με κιγκλιδώματα, όλες οι λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις δηλαδή ο εμπορικός λιμένας, η Ακαντιά και ο χώρος της Κολόνας. 
Παράλληλα σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο θα γίνονται συνεχείς περιπολίες από τις δυνάμεις του Λιμενικού Σώματος σε όλες τις λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις.
 Μάλιστα για την κάλυψη των αναγκών, δεν αποκλείεται το Λιμενικό Σώμα να ενισχυθεί και με σεκιούριτι. Δηλαδή με ειδικά εκπαιδευμένο προσωπικό που θα διεξάγει τις περιπολίες σε όλες τις λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις καθ¶ όλη τη διάρκεια του 24ώρου. 
Οι σχετικές διαδικασίες για τη σύναψη της συμφωνίας, με την ιδιωτική εταιρεία θα ξεκινήσουν από την ερχόμενη τουριστική σεζόν. 
 Η οριστική απόφαση ωστόσο θα ληφθεί από το  Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο Νότιας Δωδεκανήσου.

Πηγή: τοπική εφημερίδα Ρόδου "ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ"

----------


## mike_rodos

Το πρόγραμμα Αυγούστου με τις προσεγγίσεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου
Πήγη: Ροδιακή

----------


## mike_rodos

96 Προσεγγίσεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων αναμένονται το μήνα σε Σεπτέμβριο στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, παρακάτω το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα:

πηγή: τοπική εφημερίδα ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ


dromologia_sept.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

για να τιμησω τον ανταποκριτη μας ,στο Νησι των Ιπποτων ,ας του αφιερωσω μια φωτο απο το καλοκαιρι που μας περασε!!ocean countess,βιτσεντζος κορναρος και sky wonder.Να σαι καλα Mike
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24591

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη!!! Να ξέρεις όπως είπα και στον Ηλία οι ανταπωδώσεις δεν αργούν, αρκεί να το πάρω απόφαση και να κατεβώ μία βόλτα μέχρι το λιμάνι...

----------


## scoufgian

Δημητρουλα και Blue Star 2 παρεα.Αφιερωμενες στον σεβαστο Mastrokosta μαζι με τις ευχες μου για καλη χρονια και στον Μιχαλη στη Ροδο.Να σαι καλα Μιχαλη και συντομα να τα πουμε απο κοντα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25857

----------


## mike_rodos

λλάζουν ρότα τα κρουαζιερόπλοια λόγω κακών υποδομών

Αχ, αυτό το λιμάνι!

Τo Λιμενικό Ταμείο Νότιας Δωδεκανήσου εργάζεται συνεχώς για την βελτίωση των λιμενικών υποδομών που έχει στη δικαιοδοσία του και συνεργάζεται αρμονικά με όλους τους φορείς για την ανάπτυξη του θαλάσσιου τουρισμού. Όσο για *το γεγονός ότι πριν από λίγες ημέρες έλυσε κάβους το κρουαζιερόπλοιο «Costa Concordia» αυτό οφείλεται στις κακές καιρικές συνθήκες.* 
Αυτό τόνισε μεταξύ άλλων ο δήμαρχος Ρόδου και πρόεδρος του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Νότιας Δωδεκανήσου Χατζής Χατζηευθυμίου στην επιστολή που έστειλε στο υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας ως απάντηση στην ερώτηση που έκανε ο βουλευτής του ΠΑΣΟΚ Γιώργος Νικητιάδης μετά *την αποχώρηση του “Costa Concordia” με χιλιάδες επιβάτες, που έχασε το νησί μας γιατί το πλοίο πήγε στο Μαρμαρίς.*
Στην απάντηση που εστάλη στο υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας ο δήμαρχος υπογραμμίζει ότι το Λιμενικό Ταμείο Νότιας Δωδεκανήσου βρίσκεται στη φάση της προετοιμασίας για την σύνταξη της μελέτης “Ολοκλήρωση Λιμενικών Εργων Λιμένα Καμείρου”. 
Με τον τρόπο αυτό όπως επισημαίνεται εξασφαλίζεται αγκυροβόλιο για τα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας και τα κρουαζιερόπλοια όταν πνέουν ισχυροί νότιοι –νοτιοανατολικοί άνεμοι.
Αναλυτικά στην επιστολή του ο κ Χατζηευθυμίου αναφέρει τα εξής:
«Σε συνέχεια των ανωτέρω σχετικών σας γνωρίζουμε τα παρακάτω: 
*1. Αναφορικά με την μη προσέγγιση του κρουαζιερόπλοιου «Costa Concordia» στον Λιμένα Ρόδου.
Στις 15 Ιανουαρίου 2009 λόγω ακραίων καιρικών συνθηκών που επικρατουσαν στην ευρύτερη θαλάσσια περιοχή και τοπικά πλησίον του Λιμένα Ρόδου (Εμπορικός και Ακαντιά) ήταν αδύνατη η προσέγγιση οποιουδήποτε τύπου σκάφους λόγω των θυελλωδών ανέμων που έπνεαν, διευθύνσεως Ν-ΝΑ εντάσεως 9-10bf με ύψος κύματος πάνω από 6 μ.* Με δεδομένο αυτές τις ακραίες συνθήκες το Λιμεναρχείο έδωσε εντολή στον πλοίαρχο του εν λόγω πλοίου να μην προσεγγίσει τον λιμένα αφού λόγω του μεγάλου όγκου του πλοίου και της μεγάλης έντασης των πλαγιομετωπικών ανέμων αναπτύσσονταν τεράστιες δυνάμεις που καθιστούσαν αδύνατη με τη βοήθεια του πλοηγού και των ρυμουλκών, τη ρυμούλκηση (συνήθης τρόπος ελλιμενισμού των κρουαζιερόπλοιων στο λιμένα της Ρόδου) εντός του λιμένα.
*Όπως είναι γνωστό λόγω της γεωγραφικής θέσης του Λιμένα της Ρόδου αυτό δεν λειτουργεί σε ισχυρής έντασης κυματισμούς (8-9bf) νότιας - νοτιανατολικής διευθύνσεως και βόρειας - βορειοδυτικής διευθύνσεως,* συνεπώς για λόγους ασφαλείας είναι αδύνατη η προσέγγιση οποιουδήποτε τύπου σκάφους. Για την αντιμετώπιση αυτού του προβλήματος το Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο Νότιας Δωδεκανήσου σχεδίασε και υλοποίησε εναλλακτική θέση προσέγγισης το λιμενικό έργο της «Αποβάθρας Γυψάδικου Λάρδου» στο δήμο Λινδίων Ρόδου ώστε εκεί να αγκυροβολούν με ασφάλεια πλοία κυρίως της ακτοπλοΐας όταν πνέουν στο λιμένα της Ρόδου ισχυρής έντασης Β-ΒΔ άνεμοι. 
Επίσης, αυτή την περίοδο η Υπηρεσία μας βρίσκεται στην διαδικασία ανάθεσης σύνταξης της μελέτης με τίτλο «Ολοκλήρωση λιμενικών έργων λιμένα Καμείρου» ώστε να εξασφαλίσει ασφαλή αγκυροβόλιο για τα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας και όχι μόνο όταν στο Λιμένα της Ρόδου επικρατούν ισχυροί Ν.-ΝΑ άνεμοι. Επιδίωξη της Υπηρεσίας μας είναι να εξασφαλίσει χρηματοδότηση εντάσσοντας το έργο στο Δ¶ Κοινοτικό Πλαίσιο Στήριξης ΕΣΠΑ 2007-2013.
Συνεχίζοντας θα θέλαμε να σημειώσουμε ότι μέχρι την κατασκευή των Λιμενικών έργων ακολουθείται μια σύνθεση διαδικασία όπου εκτός της μελέτης απαιτείται κυρίως μια σειρά από υποστηρικτικές μελέτες, όπως γεωτεχνική έρευνα, ακτομηχανική μελέτη, μελέτη κυματικής διαταραχής, μελέτη ΠΠΕ κλπ και εφόσον τα έργα αυτά κατασκευάζονται σε μεγάλα βάθη καθιστούν την υλοποίησή τους εξαιρετικά δαπανηρή. Με δεδομένο τα ανωτέρα η Υπηρεσία μας κοστολογεί την κατασκευή έργων για την προστασία και την ασφαλή προσέγγιση του Λιμένα της Ρόδου στο ποσό των 30.000.000 ευρώ.
Τέλος θέλουμε να επισημάνουμε ότι η Υπηρεσία μας εργάζεται συνεχώς και αδιαλείπτως για τη βελτίωση όλων των λιμενικών υποδομών που έχει στην δικαιοδοσία της και συνεργάζεται αρμονικά με όλους τους φορείς του τόπου για την συνεχή ανάπτυξη του θαλάσσιου τουρισμού και εδραίωσης του Λιμένα της Ρόδου ως ασφαλούς και οργανωμένου λιμένα προσέγγισης.
Η Υπηρεσία μας και τα στελέχη της είναι στην διάθεσή σας για οτιδήποτε σχετικό με το παραγόμενο έργο της χρειαστείτε».

Πηγή: www.proodos.net (τοπική εφημερίδα Ρόδου <<Η ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ>>)

----------


## mike_rodos

Γιοφύρι της ¶ρτας με λίγα λόγια το λιμάνι της Ρόδου... Από την μία οι υποδομές στο λιμάνι της Ακαντιάς, από την άλλη οι καιρικές συνθήκες και τέλος οι νέες μαρίνες που τόσα χρόνια περιμένουν να ολοκληρωθούν...
Τώρα μας λένε και για καινούρια λιμάνια... Εδώ δεν μπορούν να τελειώσουν το κεντρικό, νέα θα φτιάξουν???

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Γιοφύρι της ¶ρτας με λίγα λόγια το λιμάνι της Ρόδου... Από την μία οι υποδομές στο λιμάνι της Ακαντιάς, από την άλλη οι καιρικές συνθήκες και τέλος οι νέες μαρίνες που τόσα χρόνια περιμένουν να ολοκληρωθούν...
> Τώρα μας λένε και για καινούρια λιμάνια... Εδώ δεν μπορούν να τελειώσουν το κεντρικό, νέα θα φτιάξουν???


ετσι ειναι δυστυχως. το καλοκαιρι οταν ειχε ερθει το aqua marine ο λιμενικος μας απαγορευσε να περασουμε απο το σημειο ελλιμενισμου και να παμε στο φαρο, αυτο τους μαρανε...

----------


## scoufgian

παραπανω ειδαμε συναξη SKYWONDER-OCEAN COYNTESS-ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ.Ας δουμε στη gallery και συναξη ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΥ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΥ με CELEBRITY GALAXY στη Ροδο

----------


## scoufgian

και αλλη μια απο το Λιμανι της Ροδου,με το τουριστικο Marmaris Express, να "χωνεται" μπροστα απο το μεγαλοπρεπεστατο COSTA FORTUNA

----------


## moutsokwstas

καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια, ο δαυιδ μπροστα στο γολιαθ απο αποψη μεγεθους και μονο.

----------


## mike_rodos

Μετά τις φωτογραφίες των ανταποκριτών μας από Ρόδο, ας δούμε και ένα θέμα που εμάς του νησιώτες μας ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ ''το μεταφορικό ισοδύναμο''

http://rodiaki.gr/v3/index.asp?archive=434&page=5

Πηγή: Εφημερίδα ΡΟΔΙΑΚΗ

Το επόμενο άρθρο της εφημερίδας γράφει για τα ανεκτέλεστα δρομολόγια της GA FERRIES...

----------


## mike_rodos

14 προσεγγίσεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων έχουν προγραμματιστεί για τον Μάρτιο στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου.

*Αναλυτικά το πρόγραμμα:*

7/3 AQUA MARINE
9/3 POESIA
11/3 AQUA MARINE και COSTA CONCORDIA
14/3 BRILLIANCE ΚΑΙ AQUA MARINE
18/3 AQUA MARINE
21/3 AQUA MARINE και EMPRESS
22/3 COSTA CONCORDIA
25/3 AQUA MARINE
26/3 EMPRESS
28/3 AQUA MARINE
30/3 CRISTAL

πηγή: εφημερίδα Ροδιακή www.rodiaki.gr

----------


## moutsokwstas

> 14 προσεγγίσεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων έχουν προγραμματιστεί για τον Μάρτιο στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου.
> 
> *Αναλυτικά το πρόγραμμα:*
> 
> 7/3 AQUA MARINE
> 9/3 POESIA
> 11/3 AQUA MARINE και COSTA CONCORDIA
> 14/3 BRILLIANCE ΚΑΙ AQUA MARINE
> 18/3 AQUA MARINE
> ...


 καλη αρχη κε ανταποκριτα μας εις την ροδον!

----------


## mike_rodos

Για ακόμη μία φορά απόδείχθηκε ότι κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με το κεντρικό λιμάνι Ρόδου, σήμερα 7/3 ήταν προγραμματισμένη η άφιξη του κρουαζιερόπλοιου AQUAMARINE, λόγω των θυελλωδών ανέμων και του ακατάλληλου λιμένα το πλοίο αυτή τι στιγμή κατευθύνεται για το Μαρμαρίς της Τουρκίας!!!
Επίσης και τα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ και ΜΙΛΕΝΑ λόγω των θυελλωδών ανέμων έλυσαν κάβους από το λιμάνι και αυτή τι στιγμή απαγγιάζουν το κόλπο Ιαλυσσού. Δεν είναι αυτή κατάσταση, όταν λέμε ότι η μεγάλη βιομηχανία της χώρας είναι ο τουρισμός!

----------


## mike_rodos

Αν και το θέμα αφορά την Κάρπαθο και τις επιδοτούμενες γραμμές το παραθέτω εδώ...

Επίσκεψη στην Κάρπαθο πραγματοποίησε χθες ο Υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής Αναστάσης Παπαληγούρας, ο οποίος κήρυξε την έναρξη των εργασιών του 2ου Πανελληνίου Συνεδρίου νέων Εθελοντών Αιμοδοτών. Τον Υπουργό συνόδευαν ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής Χρήστος Κουρούσης και ο Αρχηγός του Λιμενικού Σώματος Αντιναύαρχος Θεόδωρος Ρεντζεπέρης.
Στα πλαίσια της επίσκεψής του, ο κ. Παπαληγούρας μετέβη στο παραδοσιακό ορεινό χωριό της Ολύμπου, όπου είχε την ευκαιρία να συνομιλήσει με κατοίκους της κοινότητας και να εξαγγείλει μέτρα για την επίλυση των προβλημάτων τους. *Ταυτόχρονα ο κ. Υπουργός ανακοίνωσε ότι κατατέθηκαν οι φάκελοι συμμετοχής από δύο εταιρείες στο διαγωνισμό για δύο ακτοπλοϊκές γραμμές (Πειραιάς-Θήρα-Κάσος-Πηγάδια Καρπάθου-Διαφάνι-Χάλκη-Ρόδος και Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο-Σητεία-Κάσος-Πηγάδια Καρπάθου-Ρόδος). Θα γίνονται τέσσερα δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα συνολικά.* Σήμερα ο κύριος Υπουργός θα επισκεφθεί το κτίριο Ατόμων με Ειδικές Ανάγκες του Δήμου Καρπάθου. Στην ομιλία του στην Κοινότητα Ολύμπου Καρπάθου ο Υπουργός τόνισε μεταξύ άλλων: «Δεν είναι τυχαίο το γεγονός ότι πρόσφατα το 30% της έκτασης της Καρπάθου χαρακτηρίστηκε προστατευόμενη περιοχή οικοανάπτυξης, καθώς η περιοχή αποτελεί έναν από τους πλουσιότερους χερσαίους και θαλάσσιους οικοτόπους της Ευρώπης, όπου ενδημούν και αναπαράγονται πολλά είδη χλωρίδας και πανίδας. 
¶κουσα με μεγάλη προσοχή τα θέματα που απασχολούν τους κατοίκους του νησιού σας. Θέλω να διαβεβαιώσω εσάς και όλους τους κατοίκους της Καρπάθου, ότι καταβάλλεται και θα καταβληθεί κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για να δοθούν λύσεις, στο πλαίσιο του εφικτού.
* Όσον αφορά στην επισκευή των ζημιών στο Διαφάνι, θέλω να σας ενημερώσω ότι το Λιμενικό Ταμείο Ρόδου έχει ήδη εκπονήσει σχετική μελέτη με αντικείμενο την εκτίμηση του εύρους και την αποκατάσταση των ζημιών για να προχωρήσει το έργο αυτό.* Την επομένη εβδομάδα θα υπογράψω τη σχετική απόφαση με την οποία θα διατεθεί το αναγκαίο κονδύλι για την υλοποίηση του έργου της ασφαλτόστρωσης της οδικής πρόσβασης προς το ελικοδρόμιο».

Πηγή: εφημερίδα ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ

----------


## mike_rodos

Λαθρομετανάστες και πάλι στη Ρόδο... 

http://rodiaki.gr/v3/index.asp?archive=445&page=7

πηγή: εφημερίδα ΡΟΔΙΑΚΗ

----------


## mike_rodos

ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΑ

Ακατάλληλα τα λιμάνια

«Α κατάλληλα» θεωρούνται τα λιμάνια της Δωδεκανήσου κατά την διαδικασία πρόσδεσης πλοίων, καθώς οι καπετάνιοι αναγκάζονται να καταστρώνουν ολόκληρο σχέδιο για να προσεγγίσουν με ασφάλεια στα «απαρχαιωμένα καταφύγια» του Νομού μας σε περιπτώσεις κακών καιρικών συνθηκών.
Συγκεκριμένα, στο μακροσκελή κατάλογο των λιμανιών που χρειάζονται την άμεση κρατική παρέμβαση, ώστε να επιλυθούν άμεσα τα σχετικά προβλήματα και να μην προκληθούν περαιτέρω λειτουργικές δυσχέρειες κατά τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες, βρίσκονται η Ρόδος, η Κως, η Κάλυμνος και η Αστυπάλαια, όπως επίσης το Αγαθονήσι, η Νίσυρος, η Πάτμος και το Καστελόριζο.
Βέβαια, το μεγαλύτερο «αγκάθι» αποτελεί η Ρόδος, αφού το λιμάνι της είναι εκτεθειμένο στους ανατολικούς και νοτιοανατολικούς ανέμους, με αποτέλεσμα σε κακές καιρικές συνθήκες να μην επιτρέπουν στα πλοία να το προσεγγίσουν με ασφάλεια, αφού το λιμάνι δεν είναι προστατευμένο. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι πολλές φορές τα πλοία κάνουν βόλτες μεσοπέλαγα μέχρι να περάσει η κακοκαιρία για να δέσουν στον προβλήτα. Όσον αφορά στην Κω κρίνεται απαραίτητη η κατασκευή νέου προβλήτα κάθετα στον υπάρχοντα, μήκους τουλάχιστον 150 μέτρων, ενώ για παράδειγμα στην Αστυπάλαια χρειάζεται απαραίτητα εκβάθυνση της λιμενολεκάνης.
Από την άλλη, στην Κάλυμνο πρέπει να γίνει κατασκευή ενός μώλου προκειμένου να δένουν μεγάλα καράβια σ¶ αυτόν, κάτι που δεν μπορεί να γίνει με το υπάρχον λιμάνι, ενώ στο Αγαθονήσι είναι αναγκαίο να γίνει επέκταση του λιμανιού γιατί κατά τη διάρκεια της καλοκαιρινής σεζόν δέχεται πολλά τουριστικά σκάφη.
Μάλιστα, ο κοινοτάρχης Αγαθονησίου, Βαγγέλης Κόττορος, αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά, ότι είναι ένα έργο το οποίο ζητά εδώ και δύο χρόνια, όμως δε φαίνεται να υπάρχει η ανάλογη διάθεση από πλευράς κυβέρνησης για να προχωρήσει η ανάλογη διαδικασία.
«Έτσι όπως είναι κατασκευασμένο το λιμάνι δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί πολλά σκάφη, με αποτέλεσμα να έρχονται, να μας χαιρετούν από μακριά και να φεύγουν» αναφέρει αστειευόμενος ο κ. Κόττορος.

πηγή: www.proodos.net

----------


## mike_rodos

KΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΑ

«Ενεση» στο θαλάσσιο τουρισμό

«Τονωτική ένεση» για το θαλάσσιο τουρισμό μας αποτελούν τα δέκα νέα κρουαζιερόπλοια που θα προσεγγίσουν στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου κατά τη διάρκεια της καλοκαιρινής περιόδου, τη στιγμή που το νησί αναμένεται να διανύσει τη πιο δύσκολη περίοδο των τελευταίων ετών.
Συγκεκριμένα, τα 10 κρουαζιερόπλοια είναι το «Equinox» μήκους 315 μέτρων με σημαία Μάλτας, το «Empress» 211 μέτρων με σημαία Μάλτας, το «Celebrity Solstice» 317 μέτρων με σημαία Μάλτας, το «Vision of the Seas» 279 μέτρων με σημαία Μπαχάμες, το «Journey» 279 μέτρων με σημαία Μάλτας, το «Adrianna 3» 104 μέτρων με σημαία Παναμά, το «Quest for adventure» 165 μέτρων με σημαία Μπαχάμες, το «Sea bulk pride» 134 μέτρων με σημαία Μπαχάμες, το «Norwegian Gate» 294 μέτρων με σημαία Ιταλίας και το «Costa Pacifica» 250 μέτρων με σημαία Ιταλίας. 
Μιλώντας για το θέμα αυτό ο δήμαρχος Ροδίων, Χατζής Χατζηευθυμίου, υποστήριξε ότι με δεδομένο το γεγονός πως είναι μια δύσκολη χρονιά για τον ροδιακό τουρισμό, κάθε προσπάθεια που γίνεται και η οποία φέρνει πιο καλά αποτελέσματα στο νησί, θεωρείται αποδοτική κυρίως για τον εμπορικό κόσμο του νησιού.
Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, ο δήμαρχος, ενημέρωσε ότι ξεκίνησε η τοποθέτηση κιοσκιών στην Ακαντιά για τα εκδοτήρια, ενώ έχει γίνει επίσης παραγγελία του κυλικείου που θα φιλοξενεί όσους αναμένουν την επιβίβασή τους στο πλοίο.
Εντωμεταξύ, μετά το Πάσχα πρόκειται να γίνει ασφαλτόστρωση και να τοποθετηθούν φυλάκια στην περιοχή του καρνάγιου και μέχρι τα όρια που ενοικιάζει ο «ΝΗΡΕΑΣ», ενώ έχει γίνει ήδη περίφραξη του χώρου με κάγκελα και λειτουργεί το σύστημα παρακολούθησης ASBC.


πηγή: www.proodos.net

----------


## mike_rodos

50 προσεγγίσεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων για τον μήνα Απρίλιο έχουν προγραμματιστεί για το λιμάνι της Ρόδου. Παρακάτω δίνεται αναλυτικά το πρόγραμμα:

1/4 AQUA MARINE
2/4 COSTA CONCORDIA
3/4 EMPRESS
4/4 AQUA MARINE, BRILLIANCE
7/4 COSTA MEDITERRANEA
8/4 EMPRESS, AQUA MARINE
9/4 ROYAL IRIS, MIRAGE I, ARMONIA
10/4 COSTA FORTUNA
11/4 AQUA MARINE
13/4 OCEAN VILLAGE II, ROYAL IRIS, MIRAGE I, COSTA CONCORDIA
15/4 CRISTAL, AQUA MARINE, POESIA, SEVEN VOYAGER, REGATTA
16/4 ARMONIA
17/4 COSTA FORTUNA
18/4 EMPRESS, AQUA MARINE
19/4 SILVER WIND
20/4 ROYAL IRIS, MIRAGE I
21/4 REGATTA, COSTA EUROPA
22/4 AIDA DIVA, CRISTAL, AQUA MARINE
23/4 EMPRESS, ARMONIA
24/4 ROYAL IRIS, COSTA FORTUNA
25/4 SAGA RUBY, STAR CLIPPER, BRILLIANCE, AQUA MARINE
27/4 OCEAN VILLAGE II
29/4 CRISTAL, AQUA MARINE, THE AEGEAN PERL, ROYAL IRIS
30/4 ARMONIA, INCIGNIA, MIRAGE

πηγή! εφημερίδα ΡΟΔΙΑΚΗ

----------


## mike_rodos

Το Πάσχα τους στη Ρόδο πέρασαν τα επιβατικά πλοία Ροδάνθη (αναχώρηση Κυριακή 18:00), Μαρίνα (αναχώρηση Κυριακή 20:00), Πρέβελης (αναχώρηση Δευτέρα 07:00) και blue star 1 (αναχώρηση Δευτέρα 08:00) και το κρουαζιερόπλοιο silver wind. Χρόνια πολλά στους ναυτικούς τους και καλά ταξίδια να έχουν!


DSCN0790.jpg

DSCN0792.jpg

DSCN0803.jpg

DSCN0805.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη σύμφωνα με τοπικό τηλεοπτικό σταθμό λίγο μετά την πρόσδεση του BLUE STAR 1 το πρωί της Πέμπτης ,μπροστά από την πλώρη του ανασύρθηκε πτώμα ενός άνδρα.Επίσημη ανακοίνωση δεν έχει εκδοθεί ακόμα από το ΥΕΝ.

----------


## ελμεψη

Πρωί Μεγάλης Τετάρτης και πάνω από τον Πρώτεα δύο οπτικές του λιμανιού.Στην πρώτη μέσα στο λιμάνι βρίσκονται το Blue Star 1, το Crystal, το MSC Poesia,το Regatta και το Aquamarine.Στη δεύτερη φαίνεται το μανδράκι με φόντο του κάστρο των Ιπποτών.

----------


## mike_rodos

Mεγάλος ο αριθμός αφίξεων κρουαζιερόπλοιων για τον Μάϊο στη Ρόδο.

Ας δούμε το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα:

1/5 EMPRESS, COSTA FORTUNA
2/5 COSTA EUROPA, AQUA MARINE
3/5 COSTA MARINA, SEABOURN SPIRIT
4/5 ROYAL IRIS, STAR CLIPPER, MIRAGE I
6/5 AIDA DIVA, EMPRESS, CRISTAL, AQUA MARINE
7/5 CLELIA, ARMONIA
8/5 COSTA FORTUNA, BLUE DE FRANCE, COSTA LUMINOSA
9/5 AQUA MARINE, SAPPHIRE
10/5 GRAND MISTRAL
11/5 MIRAGE I
13/5 CRISTAL, OCEAN VILLAGE II, AQUA MARINE
14/5 ARMONIA
15/5 COSTA FORTUNA, GRAND MISTRAL
16/5 BRILLIANCE OF THE SEA, EMPRESS, SALAMIS GLORY, AQUA MARINE
17/5 SAPPHIRE, ARTEMIS
18/5 STAR CLIPPER, MIRAGE I
19/5 WIND SPIRIT
20/5 THE AEGEAN PEARL, CRISTAL, AQUA MARINE
21/5 NAUTICA, COSTA ROMANTICA, SAPPHIRE, ARMONIA, GRAND MISTRAL, CALYPSO, SOLSTICE, EMPRESS
22/5 COSTA FORTUNA, COSTA LUMINOSA
23/5 AQUA MARINE
24/5 COSTA EUROPA
25/5 GOLDEN IRIS, ROYAL IRIS, MIRAGE I
26/5 WIND SPIRIT, WIND STAR
27/5 OCEAN VILLAGE II, NAUTICA, GRAND MISTRAL, THE AEGEAN REARL, CRISTAL, AQUA MARINE
28/5 ARMONIA
29/5 EMPRESS, COSTA FORTUNA
30/5 AQUA MARINE, SAPPHIRE

πηγή: www.rodiaki.gr

----------


## mike_rodos

Λόγω μεγάλης κίνησης στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, στο κεντρικό λιμάνι EMPRESS, CRISTAL, EASY CRUISE LIFE, AQUAMARINE, MARMARIS EXPRESS και AIDA DIVA και στο λιμάνι της Ακαντιάς, blue star 2, Πρωτέας, Διαγόρας και 2 φορτηγών πλοίων, παραμένουν απ' έξω από το λιμάνι το Πρέβελης από τις 16:30 περιμένοντας το blue star 2 που αναχωρεί τώρα (17:00) για να δέσει στην θέση του και το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ!

----------


## mike_rodos

¶λΛαξε θέση στο λιμάνι της Ακαντιάς το πλοίο Πρωτεύς (17:35) το οποίο αναχωρεί στις 19:15 για Σύμη για να μπορέσει να δέσει και το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ το οποίο περιμένει ανοιχτά του λιμανιού από της 17:00.

----------


## mike_rodos

Και σήμερα αποδειχθηκέ πως οι λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις της Ακαντιάς δεν εξυπηρετούν όσο χρειάζεται τα πλοία της ακτοπλοϊάς μας! Το πλοίο ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ έφτασε στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου στις 15:30, με αποτέλεσμα να παρειμένει μέχρι της 16:10 στην ράδα του λιμανιού για να αποπλεύσει το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ και να μπεί και αυτό με την σειρά του για να δέσει... Το λιμεναρχείο μαζί με το λιμενικό ταμείο Δωδεκανήσου πρέπει να δούν το θέμα, το λιμάνι της Ακαντιάς δεν αρκεί για τα πλοία της ακτοπλοϊάς και τα πλοία του εμπορικού ναυτικού, και αυτό γίνεται τώρα που έχουμε μείνει με μία ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία με την σύνδεση για Πειραιά και πριν καλά καλά αρχίσει η μεγάλη κίνηση κρουαζιερόπλοιών!

----------


## mike_rodos

Μετά το κλείσιμο του κεντρικού λιμανιού, σιγά σιγά έρχεται και η σειρά του λιμανιού της Ακαντιάς... ήδη μπήκε ένα θυρωρίο στην είσοδο του λιμανιού, το οποίο εμποδίζει πάρα πολύ την διέλευση των φορτηγών επίσης τοποθετήθηκαν και οι προειδοποιητικές πινακίδες απογόρευσης!

DSCN1108.jpg

DSCN1107.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Το SAR 517 κατευθυνεται στο μεγαλο λιμανι και απο τις κινησεις που εκανε προφανως επροκειτο για καποιου ειδους ασκηση

----------


## mike_rodos

ΗΡΘΑΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 12.000 ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΕΣ

«Βούλιαξε» το λιμάνι

Χάρμα ιδέστε χθες στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, που λίγο κόντεψε να βουλιάξει από τους εκατοντάδες επιβάτες των κρουαζιερόπλοιων. Τα οκτώ κρουαζιερόπλοια που έδεσαν χθες στο λιμάνι του νησιού μας μετέφεραν περίπου 12.000 άτομα. Τα σοκάκια της Παλιάς Πόλης, το Μαντράκι και η Λίνδος κατακλύστηκαν από τους τουρίστες της μίας μέρας. Η κίνηση θύμιζε μία από τις πολύ καλές μέρες του Αυγούστου. Λόγω του «συνωστισμού» που δημιουργήθηκε, κάποια πλοία χρειάστηκαν περισσότερη από μία ώρα για να δέσουν.

πηγή: www.proodos.net

----------


## moutsokwstas

καλη ειδηση και δη σε περιοδο κρισης οικονομικης. ας φερθουμε κι εμεις σε ολο αυτο τον κοσμο που μας επισκεπτεται, καθως πρεπει κι ας δειξουμε το καλο μας προσωπο.

----------


## mike_rodos

KΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΑ
Αύξηση στην κίνηση

Με αύξηση της τάξεως του 10% αναμένεται να «κλείσει» ο μήνας Μάιος όσον αφορά στην επιβατική κίνηση των κρουαζιερόπλοιων, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του γραφείου ασφαλείας του Λιμένα της Ρόδου.
Μάλιστα, μέχρι χθες και μετά τις έξι προσεγγίσεις των κρουαζιερόπλοιων που πραγματοποιήθηκαν στο λιμάνι του νησιού μας, η συνολική κίνηση των επιβατών έφτασε στα επίπεδα του περσινού Μαΐου, με αποτέλεσμα έως το τέλος του τρέχοντος μήνα οι υπόλοιπες προγραμματισμένες αφίξεις να βαίνουν… υπέρ του θαλάσσιου τουρισμού.
Έτσι, μέχρι την ερχόμενη Κυριακή 31 Μαΐου, αναμένεται να καταπλεύσουν ακόμη έξι κρουαζιερόπλοια που θα μεταφέρουν περί τους 5.500 επιβάτες, ενώ από την προσεχή Δευτέρα 1 Ιουνίου ξεκινάει το «νέο» πρόγραμμα αφίξεων που περιλαμβάνει 95 κρουαζιερόπλοια, 14 περισσότερα σε σχέση με τον Ιούνιο του 2008, που ήταν 81.
Σχετικά με τους χθεσινούς τουρίστες που επισκέφθηκαν το πρωί τη Ρόδο μέσω… θαλάσσης ανήλθαν συνολικά στους 5.487 επιβάτες, οι οποίοι έφτασαν στο νησί με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια «Ocean Village», «Grand Mistral» «Crystal», «Easy Cruise Life», «Aquamarine» και «Nautica».
Τους περισσότερους τουρίστες έφερε το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο, το οποίο προσέγγισε με 1.817 επιβάτες και 697 μέλη πληρώματος και ακολούθησαν τα «Grand Mistral» και «Aquamarine» που μετέφεραν 1.267 και 1004 επιβάτες, αντίστοιχα, με τα μέλη του πληρώματος να φτάνουν και για τα δύο πλοία τα 937 άτομα.
Το «Easy Cruise Life» προσέγγισε στη Ρόδο με 193 τουρίστες και 137 άτομα πλήρωμα, το «Crystal» με 666 επιβάτες και 388 μέλη πληρώματος και το «Nautica» με 540 επιβάτες 388 άτομα πλήρωμα.

πηγή: www.proodos.net

----------


## moutsokwstas

καλα κι ευχαριστα νεα για τον τουρισμο και τα νησια μας, ας το προσεξουμε αυτο στους δυσκολους καιρους που περναμε, λογω κρισης.

----------


## mike_rodos

Πρόγραμμα αφίξεων κρουαζιερόπλοιων στην Ρόδο για τον Ιούνιο: 

1/6  STAR CLIPPER, MIRAGE I
2/6  CRYSTAL SYMPHONY, GOLDEN IRIS, WIND SPIRIT, WIND STAR, SILVER WIND
3/6  EASY CRUISE LIFE, EMPRESS, AQUAMARINE, CRISTAL, THE AEGEAN PEARL
4/6  SEA CLOUD, ARMONIA
5/6  COSTA FORTUNA
6/6  LEGEND, CROWN PRINCESS, SALAMIS GLORY, AQUAMARINE
7/6  NAUTICA, INSIGNIA, GRAND MISTRAL
8/6  GOLDEN IRIS
9/6  WIND SPIRIT, WIND STAR, MIRAGE I, WIND SILVER
10/6  OCEAN VILLAGE TWO, EASY CRUISE LIFE, AIDAVITA, THE AEGEAN PEARL, CRISTAL, AQUAMARINE
11/6  CELEBRITY SOLSTICE, CALYPSO, COSTA ROMANTICA, ARMONIA
12/6  COSTA FORTUNA, GRAND MISTRAL
13/6  GOLDEN IRIS, EMPRESS, AQUAMARINE
14/6 SAPPHIRE
15/6  COSTA EUROPA, STAR CLIPPER, INSIGNIA
16/6  SEVEN NAVIGATOR, WIND SPIRIT, WIND STAR, MIRAGE I, ROYAL IRIS
17/6  RUBY PRINCESS, EASY CRUISE LIFE, THE AEGEAN PEARL, CRISTAL, AQUAMARINE
18/6  GRAND MISTRAL, EMPRESS, ARMONIA, SAPPHIRE
19/6  GOLDEN IRIS, COSTA FORTUNA
20/6  SALAMIS GLORY, AQUAMARINE
22/6  GOLDEN IRIS, SEVEN NAVIGATOR
23/6  WIND STAR, WIND SPIRIT, MIRAGE I
24/6  EASY CRUISE LIFE, OCEAN VILLAGE TWO, AIDAVITA, GRAND MISTRAL, THE AEGEAN PEARL, CRISTAL, GEMINI, AQUAMARINE
25/6  SAPPHIRE, ARMONIA
26/6  COSTA FORTUNA,EMPRESS
27/6  AQUAMARINE
28/6  CORINTHIAN
29/6  SEA CLOUD
30/6  LEGEND, WIND STAR, WIND SPIRIT, MIRAGE I, GOLDEN IRIS

πηγή: www.rodiaki.gr

----------


## nickosps

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, αυτόν τον καιρό ποια πλοία (εκτός Blue Star που γνωρίζω) έρχονται στη Ρόδο από Πειραιά? Ή αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δρομολογηθούν και άλλα. Σκοπεύω να πάω διακοπές στη Ρόδο γι'αυτό ρωτάω. Θέλω να κάνω μια σύγκριση τιμών (αν γίνεται)...Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ελμεψη

> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, αυτόν τον καιρό ποια πλοία (εκτός Blue Star που γνωρίζω) έρχονται στη Ρόδο από Πειραιά? Ή αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δρομολογηθούν και άλλα. Σκοπεύω να πάω διακοπές στη Ρόδο γι'αυτό ρωτάω. Θέλω να κάνω μια σύγκριση τιμών (αν γίνεται)...Ευχαριστώ


Φιλε μου τα μονα σιγουρα,αυτη την στιγμη ειναι τα BLUE STAR .Τα BLUE STAR 1 & 2 με λιγα λιμανια σε περιπου 12-13 ειναι στη Ροδο.Το Διαγορας λογω της αγονης που εκτελει κανει λιγο παραπανω.Τα πλοια της G.A FERRIES αν δεν ξεκαθαρισει η κατασταση δεν εχουν ακομα δρομολογια για Ροδο.Κατι αλλο δεν υπαρχει νομιζω.Ριξε και μια ματια τις ημερομηνιες που θελεις στο openseas.Και οσο για τις τιμες να ξερεις οτι τα πιο ακριβα αλλα και αλλoυ επιπεδου καραβια ειναι τις BLUESTAR.

----------


## sylver23

Επιπλεον ειναι και το Πρεβελης αλλα και αυτο κανει αγονη γραμμη και μεχρι την Ρόδο θέλει περίπου 23 ωρες

----------


## ελμεψη

Με αφορμη ενα ατυχες περιστατικο που ειδα στο λιμανι της Ροδου,αποφασισα να ανοιξω αυτο το θεμα για να μοιραστω μαζι σας καποιες σπανιες  και περιεργες φωτογραφιες,αλλα και εσεις με την σειρα σας αν εχετε δει κατι περιεργο να το περιγραψετε ή να το παραθεσετε εδω για ενημερωση και πολλες φορες για παραδειγματισμο ολων μας ωστε να ειμαστε ποιο προσεκτικοι οταν βρισκομαστε μεσα στο λιμανι.

Στο θεμα μας τωρα,μεταφερομαστε στα τελη του 2008 και συγκεκριμενα 27 Δεκεμβριου.Ακομα το λιμανι της Ροδου ηταν ανοιχτο και καποιοι αποφασιζουν να πανε να φωτογραφισουν το Blue Star  με το Διαγορας που φαινεται πολυ καλα απο το κεντρικο λιμανι.Για καποιο λογο ομως ο οδηγος δεν εκανε μια παραιτητη κινηση(χειροφρενο) και ως συνεπεια αυτου ηταν ενα κοκκινο μινι να γινει αρχικα βαρκα και επειτα υποβρυχιο.Η συνεχεια παρακατω...
DSC01156.JPG

DSC01157.JPG

DSC01158.JPG

DSC01159.JPG

DSC01163.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

Και η συνεχεια...
DSC01168.JPG

DSC01173.JPG

DSC01175.JPG

DSC01181.JPG

DSC01186.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

*ήθελα να 'ξερα, ο υπαίτιος όλης αυτή της ιστορίας τι είπε στον ιδιοκτήτη του μινι;  "Ελα μωρέ, θα σου κάνω δήλωση; :lol:
*

----------


## ελμεψη

> *ήθελα να 'ξερα, ο υπαίτιος όλης αυτή της ιστορίας τι είπε στον ιδιοκτήτη του μινι;  "Ελα μωρέ, θα σου κάνω δήλωση; :lol:
> *


Φιλε μου ο φωτογραφος της υποθεσης,ηταν και ο ιδιοκτητης του κοκκινου μινι.Δεν ηθελες να τον δεις πως ηταν.Φαντασου αρκετο κοσμο να καθεται και να παρακολουθει,να λεει ο καθενας το μακρυ του και το κοντο του και να κανει τον εξυπνο,και καμποσα τσογλανια(μεσα σε αυτους και γω) να τραβανε φωτογραφιες και βιντεο.Αρα φταιχτης ηταν ο ιδιος.Υπαρχει και βιντεακι απο ολη τη διαδικασια που θα ανεβει τον επομενο καιρο αφου ξεπεραστουν μερικα τεχνικα προβληματα.

----------


## ελμεψη

Περιορισμένη εισροή υδάτων παρουσίασε, σήμερα το πρωί, το Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ σκάφος «ΒΙΚΙΝΓΚ ΣΤΑΡ» Ν.Π.1463, το οποίο βρισκόταν εντός του όρμου Λίνδου στη Ρόδο, με τριάντα τέσσερις (34) επιβάτες και οκτώ (08) άτομα πλήρωμα. 
¶μεσα η Λιμενική Αρχή Λίνδου απέστειλε το Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ «ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ» Ν.Ρ. 244 και το Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ «ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ» Ν.Ρ. 646, τα οποία παρέλαβαν τους επιβάτες και τους αποβίβασαν με ασφάλεια στην ξηρά, οι οποίοι με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας προωθήθηκαν σε ξενοδοχείο της Ρόδου. 
Το σκάφος παραμένει εντός του όρμου της Λίνδου, από το περιστατικό δεν προκλήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση και κατά δήλωση του πλοιάρχου η εισροή υδάτων έχει σταματήσει. 
Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του πλοίου μέχρι αποκατάσταση της βλάβης και ελέγχου του από το Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης της Ρόδου.

Πηγη Υ.Ε.Ν

http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=34627

----------


## ελμεψη

3 Κρουαζιεροπλοια στο λιμανι της Ροδου σημερα.Παρτε ενα μικρο δειγμα...

DSC08889.JPG

DSC08900.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

Μετα απο 8 μηνες και κατι μερες ενα παρομοιο περιστατικο με αυτο που εξελιχθηκε το τελος του 2008 ξαναεγινε στη Ροδο.Για αγνωστο λογο βρεθηκε εκει ενα ασημι αυτοκινητο,ενω πλεον στο λιμανι τα αυτοκινητα που μπαινουν ειναι ελαχιστα το οποιο εκανε βουτια στην ακρη του κεντρικου λιμανιου διπλα στο φαρο.Ολα αυτα εξελιχθηκαν το πρωι στις 28/7.Το απογευμα ξεκινησε η διαδικασια ανασυρσης του η οποια παρουσιαζεται παρακατω:

DSC09248.JPG

DSC09251.JPG

DSC09255.JPG

DSC09258.JPG

DSC09263.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

Δυο διαφορετικες μερες απο δυο διαφορετικες γωνιες το λιμανι της Ροδου.
1)Κεντρικο λιμανι και φαινονται τα AQUAMARINE, CRYSTAL, GRAND MISTRAL, GEMINI
2)Κεντρικο λιμανι και παρουσιαζονται τα WIND STAR, SIMI, MIRAGE I και Πρεβελης.

----------


## ελμεψη

Μια νυχτερινη ληψη του λιμανιου της Ροδου απο τους Μυλους το καλοκαιρι που μας περασε.Διακρινονται απο δεξια το τουριστικο Συμη, το Viking Star και το Ιεραπετρα Λ.

DSC09917.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

Το λιμανι της Ροδου το εχουμε δει απο χαμηλα τι θα λεγατε να το δουμε και απο ψηλα σε δυο ληψεις απο χθες το πρωι.Στην πρωτη φαινεται το Μανδρακι με τον φαρο του Αγιου Νικολαου και τον Ευαγγελισμο, ενω στην δευτερη φαινεται το μεγαλο λιμανι με πολυ κινηση και το καστρο των Ιπποτων.

----------


## polykas

*Εσύ Νίκο κτυπάς από παντού.Καταπληκτικές λήψεις.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ...*

----------


## mike_rodos

Λόγω των θυελλωδών Νοτιοανατολικών ανέμων σήμερα το πρωί στο νησί της Ρόδου, παρέμειναν για αρκετή ώρα έξω από το λιμάνι τα πλοία Ιεράπετρα, blue star 2 και Πρωτεύς. Το Διαγόρας παρέμεινε έξω από το λιμάνι της Καλύμνου και λόγω της καθυστέρεις, δεν πραγματοποίησε το προγραμματισμένο του δρομολόγιο από Ρόδο για Καστελόριζο.

----------


## mike_rodos

Για ακόμη μία φορά είδαμε πως το λιμάνι της Ρόδου, με Νοτιοανατολικούς ανέμους είναι απροστάτευτο.... Λόγω των ισχυρών ανέμων δεν κατάφερε να προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι το κρουαζιερόπλοιο NORWEGIAN JADE, το οποίο έφτασε ανοιχτά του λιμανιού στις 11:15 σήμερα το πρωί, αλλά 1 ώρα αργότερα αναχώρησε χωρίς να δέσει στο λιμάνι μας. Το BLUE STAR 1 επιχείρησε να δέσει στις 10:00, χωρίς επιτυχία και 40 λεπτά αργότερα ανοίχτηκε στον κόλπο Ιαλυσσού για να απαγγιάσει. Το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ επιχείρησε να δέσει στις 11:00 και 1 ώρα μετά κατάφερε να ρίξει καταπέλτη. Το ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ από χθες το βράδυ στις 20:30 βγήκε έξω από το λιμάνι και κατευθύνθηκε στον κόλπο Ιαλυσσού για να απαγγιάσει... Κάθε χρόνο γινόμαστε θεατές τις ταλαιπωρίας χιλιάδων ταξιδιωτών - επισκεπτών του νησιού μας λόγω του απροστάτευτου λιμανιού μας!

----------


## ελμεψη

Το λιμανι της Ροδου (Μανδρακι) πληγεται απο ισχυρους ανεμους οπώς προανεφερε ο mike_rodos στον οποιο οπως και τον hhhhhnikos αφιερωνεται και το παρακατω βίντεο

----------


## SOLSTICE

TO MSC FANTASIA ΘΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΗ ΡΟΔΟ! ΘΑ ΥΠΟΔΕΧΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 2/1 ΣΑΣ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ! ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΚΕΙ...

ΟΡΙΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΟΥ FANTASIA:
Saturday, January 2, 2010 Rhodes, Greece 08:30 AM 01:30 PM

----------


## mike_rodos

> TO MSC FANTASIA ΘΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΗ ΡΟΔΟ! ΘΑ ΥΠΟΔΕΧΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 2/1 ΣΑΣ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ! ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΚΕΙ...
> 
> ΟΡΙΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΟΥ FANTASIA:
> Saturday, January 2, 2010 Rhodes, Greece 08:30 AM 01:30 PM


Eυχαριστούμε πολύ για την πληροφορία..! Θα έχουμε 100% φωτογραφικό υλικό από την επισκεψή του..!  :Razz:

----------


## nkr

Ωραιο videaki φιλε ελμεψη!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Ποδαρικό για τα κρουαζιερόπλοια ατο λιμάνι της Ρόδου θα κάνει το Costa Pacifica στις 1/1/2010 στις 07:00 το πρωϊ... Για το 2009 είχε κάνει το Costa Fortuna.

----------


## mike_rodos

Όπως και πέρυσι έτσι και φέτος, πρώτο επιβατικό που δένει στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου είναι το ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ, προερχόμενο από Καστελόριζο, έδεσε στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου στις 00:03! Καλή χρονιά στο πλήρωμα του καραβιού.!

----------


## Leo

Η Blue Star Ferries ετοιμάζεται για την κατάληψη της Ρόδου. Με Γαρμπή/Νοτιά? Ενδιφέρον θα έχει  :Surprised: 

Φαντάζομαι ο mike_rodos και όχι μόνο, θα λάβει τα μέτρα του  :Very Happy: 

rodos.JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

> Η Blue Star Ferries ετοιμάζεται για την κατάληψη της Ρόδου. Με Γαρμπή/Νοτιά? Ενδιφέρον θα έχει 
> 
> Φαντάζομαι ο mike_rodos και όχι μόνο, θα λάβει τα μέτρα του 
> 
> rodos.JPG


Mαζί με τον ΕΛΜΕΨΗ και φυσικά λάβαμε τα μέτρα μας... Αφού από τις 07:30, είμασταν στο λιμάνι και περιμέναμε πως και πως για φώτο... Τα αποτελέσματα εντός ολίγων λεπτών θα τα δείτε...  :Razz:

----------


## mike_rodos

Οι θυελλώδεις άνεμοι που έπνεαν σήμερα στα Δωδεκάνησα και περισσότερο στη Ρόδο (ριπές άνω των 90 km/hr), δεν άφησαν κανένα πλοίο να προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι μας... To αποτέλεσμα των σημερινών θυελλωδών ανέμων είναι, αύριο Τρίτη το λιμάνι της Ρόδου να δεχτεί τις περισσότερες αφίξεις από επιβατικά πλοία  :Very Happy: . Blue star 1, Διαγόρας και Ιεράπετρα που ήταν προγραμματισμένα για σήμερα και Blue star 2 και Πρέβελης που είναι προγραμματισμένα για αύριο... Και ο Πρωτέας που είχε βγει από νωρίς εκτός λιμανιού...!

----------


## mike_rodos

*Στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου την ημέρα του Πάσχα βρέθηκαν αγκυροβολημένα το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ., ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ και BLUE STAR 2. Όπως επίσης το κρουαζιερόπλοιο ZENITH και τα ποντοπόρα πλοία EVIA STAR και ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ... Εγώ να ευχηθώ χρόνια πολλά στα πληρώματα τους και πάντα γαλήνιες θάλασσες!* 

DSCN6115.jpg

*Υ.Γ. Ένα μπράβο στα πληρώματα του BLUE STAR 2 και ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ, όπου λόγω της ημέρας σημαιοστόλισαν τα καράβια τους!*

----------


## mike_rodos

*Kαι μία βραδυνή άποψη του λιμανιού της Ρόδου σήμερα... ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ., EVIASTAR, BLUE STAR 2....* 

DSCN6140.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Πρόγραμμα αφίξεων κρουαζιερόπλοιων για τον μήνα Μάϊο 2010 στη Ρόδο.

*1/5* Gemini
*2/5* Asuka II, Andrianna III
*3/5* Thomson Spirit
*4/5* Mirage I, Azamara Quest, Aidadiva
*5/5* Aquamarine, Cristal, Gemini
*6/5* MSC Melody
*7/5* Costa Fortuna
*9/5* Minerva, Grand Celebration
*10/5* Costa Mediterranea, Seabourn Odyssey, Thomson Celebration, Ocean Village, Aegean Odyssey
*11/5* Navigator of the Seas, Insignia, Mirage I
*12/5* Aquamarine, Azamara Journey
*13/5* Grand Celebration, Aidadiva
*14/5* Costa Fortuna
*15/5* Gemini
*17/5* Thomson Celebration
*18/5* Mirage I
*19/5* Cristal, Aquamarine, The Aegean Pearl, Seabourn Spirit, Royal Iris,    Gemini, Zenith
*20/5* Ankara, Celebrity Equinox, Sapphire
*21/5* Costa Fortuna
*22/5* Navigator of the Seas
*23/5* Grand Celebration, Sapphire
*24/5* Ocean Village, Thomson Celebration, Golden Iris, Royal Iris
*25/5* Wind Star, Mirage I
*26/5* Aquamarine, The Aegean Pearl, Grand Celebration, Corinthian II
*27/5* Ankara, Aidadiva
*28/5* Costa Fortuna, Salamis Filoxenia
*29/5* Crystal Symphony, Gemini
*31/5* Royal Iris, Thomson Celebration

πηγές: Εφημεριδα ΡΟΔΙΑΚΗ, site εταιρειών κρουαζιέρας

----------


## Rocinante

Πολυ κατατοπιστικη αυτη η λιστα. Ευχαριστουμε Mike. Μακαρι να μπορουσαμε να το κανουμε σε ολα τα λιμανια που προσεγγιζουν κρουαζιεροπλοια. Θα μας βοηθουσε πολυ. Για παραδειγμα ξεχωρισα οτι αυριο θα φτασει το Adrianna III. Δεν ειναι αλλο απο το δικο μας ιστορικο Aquarius της ΕΛΜΕΣ. Αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι στη Χιο.
Ο αλλος θρυλος το Κασταλια μαλλον δεν τα καταφερε...

----------


## mike_rodos

*Μόνο 66 προσεγγίσεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων* έχουν προγραμματιστή για τον επόμενο μήνα (Ιούνιο) στη Ρόδο, έναντι 88 το αντίστοιχο περσινό διάστημα.
Επίσης να αναφέρουμε πως το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Mirage I ισραηλίτικων συμφερόντων ακύρωσε τις προσεγγίσεις του για τον επόμενο μήνα, και τους επιβάτες του θα παραλαμβάνουν κρουαζιερόπλοια της εταιρείας LOUIS που θα προσεγγίζουν το Ισραήλ.

Συγκεκριμένα το πρόγραμμα για το Ιούνιο είναι το εξής: 

1 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ: WIND SPIRIT, WIND STAR
2 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ: AQUAMARINE, THE AEGEAN PEARL, CRISTAL, GEMINI
3 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ: SAPPHIRE, GRAND CELEBRATION
4 IOYNIOY: COSTA FORTUNA, CROWN PRINCESS
5 IOYNIOY: SALAMIS FILOXENIA
7 IOYNIOY: SEABOURN ODYSSEY
8 IOYNIOY: WIND STAR, WIND SPIRIT, SEVEN SEAS MARINER
9 IOYNIOY: THE AEGEAN PEARL, AQUAMARINE
10 IOYNIOY: GRAND CELEBRATION, CELEBRITY EQUINOX, AIDADIVA, SAPPHIRE
11 IOYNIOY: COSTA FORTUNA
12 IOYNIOY: GEMINI
13 IOYNIOY: THOMSON CELEBRATION
14 IOYNIOY: ROYAL IRIS, COSTA MEDITERRANEA, CALLISTO
15 IOYNIOY: WIND STAR, WIND SPIRIT, AZAMARA QUEST, SILVER SPIRIT
16 IOYNIOY: THE AEGEAN PEARL, CRISTAL, AQUAMARINE, GEMINI
18 IOYNIOY: COSTA FORTUNA, RUBY PRINCESS
19 IOYNIOY: MELODY
20 IOYNIOY: SALAMIS FILOXENIA, GRAND CELEBRATION
21 IOYNIOY: COSTA ALEGRA, THOMSON CELEBRATION, ROYAL IRIS
22 IOYNIOY: WIND STAR, WIND SPIRIT
23 IOYNIOY: THE AEGEAN PEARL, GRAND CELEBRATION, AQUAMARINE, ZENITH
24 IOYNIOY: CORINTHIAN II, ANKARA, AIDADIVA
25 IOYNIOY: COSTA FORTUNA, SEVEN SEAS MARINER
26 IOYNIOY: COSTA MEDITERRANEAN, SAPPHIRE, GEMINI
27 IOYNIOY: SALAMIS FILOXENIA, THOMSON CELEBRATION
28 IOYNIOY: ROYAL IRIS
29 IOYNIOY: WIND STAR, WIND SPIRIT
30 IOYNIOY: SILVER SPIRIT, GEMINI, AQUAMARINE, THE AEGEAN PEARL, CRISTAL

πηγή: εφημερίδα ΡΟΔΙΑΚΗ

----------


## mike_rodos

Όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι ωραίο να βλέπεις το λιμάνι σου με διαάφορα χρώματα (το Colossus της ΝΕΛ έλειπε)  :Very Happy:  

DSCN8974.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

*Μειωμένες σε σχέση με πέρυσι θα είναι οι προσεγγίσεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων στην Ρόδο για τον μήνα Ιούλιο, συγκεκριμένα έχουν ανακοινωθεί 77 προσεγγίσεις

Αναλυτικά: 
**
1 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ: CORINTHIAN II, CELEBRITY EQUINOX, GRAND CELEBRATION, CRYSTAL SERENITY, SAPPHIRE, MF ANKARA.
2 IOYΛΙΟΥ: COSTA FORTUNA
3 IOYΛΙΟΥ: SAPPHIRE
5 IOYΛΙΟΥ: ROYAL IRIS, SEABOURN ODYSSEY, THOMSON CELEBRATION
6 IOYΛΙΟΥ: MIRAGE I, WIND STAR
7 IOYΛΙΟΥ: AQUAMARINE, COSTA MEDITERRANEA, AZAMARA QUEST, THE CALYPSO**
8 IOYΛΙΟΥ:GRAND CELEBRATION, AIDADIVA, MF ANKARA
9 IOYΛΙΟΥ: COSTA FORTUNA, CORINTHIAN II, COSTA ALLEGRA
10 IOYΛΙΟΥ: GEMINI, SAPPHIRE
11 IOYΛΙΟΥ: THOMSON CELEBRATION
12 IOYΛΙΟΥ: CLUB MED II
13 IOYΛΙΟΥ: MIRAGE I, SAPPHIRE
14 IOYΛΙΟΥ: AQUAMARINE, CRISTAL, GEMINI, THE CALYPSO**
15 IOYΛΙΟΥ: MF ANKARA, CORINTHIAN II
**16 IOYΛΙΟΥ: COSTA FORTUNA
17 IOYΛΙΟΥ: ARION, STAR FLYER
18 IOYΛΙΟΥ: GRAND CELEBBRATION
19 IOYΛΙΟΥ: THOMSON CELEBRATION
20 IOYΛΙΟΥ: MIRAGE II
21 IOYΛΙΟΥ: AQUAMARINE, THE CALYPSO**
**22 IOYΛΙΟΥ: GRAND CELEBRATION, COSTA ALLEGRA, AIDADIVA, CELEBRITY EQUIONOX, SAPPHIRE, MF ANKARA
**23 IOYΛΙΟΥ: COSTA FORTUNA
**24 IOYΛΙΟΥ: STAR FLYER, GEMINI
**25 IOYΛΙΟΥ: THOMSON CELEBRATION
**26 IOYΛΙΟΥ: ROYAL IRIS, CLUB MED II, CORINTHIAN II
**27 IOYΛΙΟΥ: WIND STAR, MIRAGE I
**28 IOYΛΙΟΥ: GEMINI, ZENITH, AQUAMARINE, AZAMARA QUEST, THE AEGEAN PEARL, CRISTAL
**29 IOYΛΙΟΥ: SAPPHIRE, COSTA ALLEGRA, SEA CLOUD, MF ANKARA, SALAMIS FILOXENIA*
**30 IOYΛΙΟΥ: COSTA FORTUNA
**31 IOYΛΙΟΥ: STAR FLYER, SAPPHIRE*
*
*Στo πρόγραμμα που ανακοινώθηκε στην θέση του SALAMIS FILOXENIA υπήρχε το SALAMIS GLORY, λίγο δύσκολο να έρθει στην Ρόδο* 
***Στο πρόγραμμα που ανακοινώθηκε στην θέση του THE CALYPSO, υπήρχε το ΤHE AEGEAN PEARL, το οποίο πωλήθηκε στις 23/6/10 στην Rio Cruises* *και έχει αντικατασταθεί από την Louis με το ΤΗΕ CALYPSO*

*πηγή προγράμματος: ΡΟΔΙΑΚΗ*

----------


## Nikos_V

Μιχαλη σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την ενημερωση!!
Και οταν εχεις νεα για τις αφιξεις του αυγουστου με ενδιαφερει :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Μιχαλη σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την ενημερωση!!
> Και οταν εχεις νεα για τις αφιξεις του αυγουστου με ενδιαφερει


Κομμένες οι άδειες του Αυγούστου.... (από κοντά θα σου πω γιατί...) :Razz:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Μιχαλη σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την ενημερωση!!
> Και οταν εχεις νεα για τις αφιξεις του αυγουστου με ενδιαφερει


Στα τέλη Ιουλίου ανακοινώνται επίσημα... Βέβαια μπορούμε να έχουμε ένα πλάνο από τώρα αλλά φέτος έχει πολλές αλλαγές!

----------


## Nikos_V

> Στα τέλη Ιουλίου ανακοινώνται επίσημα... Βέβαια μπορούμε να έχουμε ένα πλάνο από τώρα αλλά φέτος έχει πολλές αλλαγές!


Σε ευχαριστω και παλι Μιχαλη!!
Αλλα απο οτι βλεπεις ουτε αδεια δεν με αφηνουν να παρω!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Σε ευχαριστω και παλι Μιχαλη!!
> Αλλα απο οτι βλεπεις ουτε αδεια δεν με αφηνουν να παρω!!!!!!


Ζηλεύουν Νίκο που θα έρθεις διακοπές στην Ρόδο... Δεν έχουν όλοι την ίδια τυχη...
Leo δεν έχει δεξαμενισμούς επιβατικών τον Αύγουστο οπότε μπορεί να πάρει άδεια.! Βέβαια όχι περισσότερο από 1 βδομάδα..
Πλάκα πλάκα τι μιλάω και εγώ που καλοκαίρι άδεια έχω να πάρω από........

----------


## mike_rodos

*Το πρόγραμμα των προσεγγίσεων για τον μήνα Αύγουστο:*

1/8 Grand Celebration, Salamis Filoxenia
2/8 Golden  Iris, Melody, Thomson Celebration, Rio, Royal Iris
3/8 Wind Star,  Wind Spirit, Mirage Ι
4/8 Aquamarine 
5/8 Sea Cloud, Grand  Celebration, Ruby Princess, Ankara, Aidadiva
6/8 Rio, Costa Fortuna
7/8  Star Flyer, Golden Iris, Gemini
8/8 The Calypso, Thomson Celebration
9/8  Costa Mediterranean, Rio, Royal Iris
10/8 Wind Star, Wind Spirit,  Mirage I
11/8 Aquamarine, Cristal, Gemini
12/8 Costa Allegra,  Ankara, Golden Iris
13/8 Costa Fortuna
14/8 Star Flyer
15/8  Salamis Filoxenia, Grand Celebration
16/8 Thomson Celebration, Royal  Iris, Rio, Golden Iris
17/8 Mirage, Wind Star, Wind Spirit
18/8  The Calypso, Aquamarine
19/8 Salamis Filoxenia, Ankara, Grand  Celebration, Aidadiva
20/8 Ocean Magesty, Rio, Costa Fortuna
21/8  Star Flyer, Gemini, Golden Iris
22/8 Thomson Celebration
23/8  Seaborn Odyssey, Star Clipper, Rio, Royal Iris
24/8 Mirage I, Wind  Star, Wind Spirit
25/8 Aquamarine, Cristal, Ocean Magesty, Gemini
26/8  Costa Allegra, Ankara, Nautica
27/8 Costa Fortuna
28/8 Le Boreal 
29/8  Ocean Magesty, Grand Celebration
30/8 Silver Wind, Rio, Roayl Iris,  Thomson Celebration
31/8 Wind Star, Wind Spirit, Mirage I, The Calypso

πηγή: ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ

Τώρα φίλε Nikos_V μπορείς να βγάλεις το πρόγραμμα σου...!  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

To πρόγραμμα προσεγγίσεων κρουαζιερόπλοιων για τον μήνα Σεπτέμβριο στη Ρόδο: 

1/9: Zenith, Aquamarine, Le Boreal
2/9: Aidadiva, Gr Celebration, Ankara
3/9: Rio, Sapphire, Costa Fortuna
4/9: Gemini, Royal Iris
5/9: Thomson Celebration
6/9: Club Med II, Sapphire 
7/9: Wind Star, Wind Spirit 
8/9: Aquamarine, Cristal, The Calypso, Sapphire, Gemini
9/9: Rio, Costa Allegra, Navigator of Seas, Royal Iris, Ocean Majesty,  Seven Seas Mariner, Golden Iris, Ankara
10/9: Le Boreal, Mirage, Costa Fortuna 
12/9: Gr Celebration, Celebrity Equinox
13/9: Costa Mediterranean, Aegean Odyssey, Royal Iris, Thomson Celebration, Rio, Ocean Majesty, Golden Iris
14/9: Wind Star, Wind Spirit, Mirage 
15/9: Sapphire, Calypso, Gr Celebration, Aquamarine, The Calypso,  Oriana 
16/9: Ocean Majesty, Le Boreal, Silver Wind, Ankara, Aidadiva
17/9: Costa Fortuna, Rio, Nautica
18/9: Golden Iris, Gemini
19/9: Seven Seas Mariner
20/9: Rio, Sea Bourn Odyssey
21/9: Wind Star, Navigator of the Seas, Wind Spirit
22/9: The Calypso, Aquamarine, Cristal, Sapphire, Gemini 
23/9: Gr Celebration, C. Mediterranean, Royal Iris, Rio, Golden Iris
24/9: Mirage, Costa Fortuna
25/9: Ocean Magesty, Star Clipper 
26/9: Corinthian II 
27/9: Royal Iris, Nautica, Ocean Majesty, Ocean Village, Rio, Star Princess 
28/9: Wind Spirit, Wind Star
29/9: The Calypso, Sapphire, AquaMarine
30/9: Aidadiva, Seven Seas Voyager, Gr Celebration.

πηγή: ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ

----------


## ελμεψη

Σημερα ειδα ενα σκηνικο το οποιο δεν ηταν και το καλυτερο για το λιμανι μας. Το κρουαζιεροπλοιο ΑΝΚΑΡΑ το οποιο βρισκοταν δεμενο στο κεντρικο λιμανι για κανενα 5λεπτο χωρις να βρισκεται σε κινηση ουτε να ετοιμαζεται για αναχωρηση για να δικαιολογηθει το ντουμανι φροντισε να μας χαρισει μεγαλες ποσοτητες ρυπων μαυριζοντας τον ουρανο και κανοντας την ατμοσφαιρα να μυριζει ασχημα. Οταν εφθασα κοντα κατεφερα να φωτογραφισω το τελος του συμβαντος. Στο 2010 που βρισκομαστε και με ολους τους κανονισμους που ισχυους για την περιβαλλοντικη ρυπανση ελπιζω το λιμεναρχειο που σιγουρα αντιληφθηκε το γεγονος να του χαρισε ενα γενναιοδωρο τσεκακι γιατι δεν εφταιγαν οι τουριστες τριγυρω να απολαυμβανουν αυτη την κατασταση.

DSC_9374(1).JPG

----------


## diagoras

Rio-Blue star 1 στο λιμανι 
rhodes 517.JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

Τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες κάθε Σαββατόβραδο είναι ωραίο στο λιμάνι μας... Ποικιλία πλοίων και χρωμάτων (Διαγόρας, blue star και Νήσος Ρόδος). Για τον φίλο Έλμεψη και Nikos_V που είχαμε την χαρά να γνωρίσουμε από κοντά! 

DSCN8779.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> Τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες κάθε Σαββατόβραδο είναι ωραίο στο λιμάνι μας... Ποικιλία πλοίων και χρωμάτων (Διαγόρας, blue star και Νήσος Ρόδος). Για τον φίλο Έλμεψη και Nikos_V που είχαμε την χαρά να γνωρίσουμε από κοντά! 
> 
> DSCN8779.jpg


Να ειστε καλα παιδια με τις ομορφιες σας!! :Very Happy: 
Πεμπτη 27/08 το λιμανι της Ροδου με τον Διαγορα να βιραρει το Nautica το Costa Allegra και το Ankara!! Αφιερωνενη σε εσας Mike_rodos και Ελμεψη!!77.JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

> Να ειστε καλα παιδια με τις ομορφιες σας!!
> Πεμπτη 27/08 το λιμανι της Ροδου με τον Διαγορα να βιραρει το Nautica το Costa Allegra και το Ankara!! Αφιερωνενη σε εσας Mike_rodos και Ελμεψη!


Υπέροχη.... Σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ Νίκο...!

----------


## mike_rodos

*Για τον μήνα Οκτώβριο το λιμάνι της Ρόδου θα προσεγγίσουν τα παρακάτω κρουαζιερόπλοια:

1/10 Costa Fortuna, Mirage I
2/10 Gemini
3/10 Navigator of the Seas
4/10 Royal Iris
5/10 Rio, Wind Spirit, Mirage I, Wind Star
6/10 Aquamarine, Star Clipper, Gemini, Cristal, Sapphire,* *Seven Seas Voyager
7/10 Melody, Azamara Journey, Silver Cloud
8/10 Costa Fortuna, Rio
9/10* *Saga Ruby,* *La Belle de Ladriadique, Corinthian II
10/10 Grand Celebration
11/10 Ocean Village, Royal Iris
12/10 Mirage I, Rio, Azamara Journey, Wind Spirit, Wind Star
13/10 Grand Celebration, Aquamarine
14/10 Ocean Majesty, Aidadiva
15/10 Costa Fortuna, Rio, Costa Mediterranea, Navigator of the Seas, Sapphire
16/10 Gemini
18/10 Minerva, Seabourn Odyssey, Royal Iris, Golden Iris
19/10 Mirage I, Le Diamant, Rio, Wind Spirit
20/10 Aquamarine, Cristal, Delphin Voyager
21/10 Grand Celebration, Silver Cloud
22/10 Costa Fortuna, Rio, Alexander Humboldt
24/10 Island Sky
25/10 Royal Iris, Ocean Majesty, Seven seas Voyager
26/10 Rio, Costa Mediterranea, Silver Cloud, Mirage I, Regatta
27/10 Ocean Majesty, Aquamarine
28/10 Grand Celebration, Aidadiva
29/10 Costa Fortuna, Rio, Kristina Katarina
30/10 Aidadiva*

----------


## mike_rodos

*Nήσος Ρόδος, blue star 1 και silver cloud* *σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου...*

DSCN8889.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

1/11/2010: ΑMADEUS
2/11/2010: CORINTHIAN II, STAR PRINCESS
3/11/2010: SILVER WIND, RIO, CRISTAL
4/11/2010: DEUSTHLAND
5/11/2010: ASTOR, COSTA FORTUNA, KRISTINA KATARINA, AZAMARA JOURNEY
7/11/2010: C. MEDITERRANEAN
8/11/2010: GOLDEN IRIS, ISLAND SKY, QUEEN VICTORIA
9/11/2010: MIRAGE 1, BALMORAL
10/11/2010: CRISTAL, SILVER WIND
12/11/2010: COSTA FORTUNA
13/11/2010: LA BELLE ADRATIQUE
15/11/2010:  GOLDEN IRIS
16/11/2010:  COSTA MARINA
17/11/2010: SPLENDIDA, MINERVA
18/11/2010: STAR PRINCESS
19/11/2010: BLUE DE FRANCE, QUEEN VICTORIA
20/11/2010:  COSTA ALLEGRA
22/11/2010:  GOLDEN IRIS
24/11/2010:  AQUA MARINE
25/11/2010:  AZAMARA QUEST
26/11/2010:  BLUE DE FRANCE
28/11/2010:  BRILLIANCE OF SEAS, ALBATROS
29/11/2010:  GOLDEN IRIS
30/11/2010:  ARTEMIS

*ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ 2010*
8/12/2010:  AURORA
9/12/2010:  SPLENDIDA
10/12/2010:  BRILLIANCE OF SEAS
20/12/2010:  SPLENDIDA
22/12/2010:  BRILLIANCE OF SEAS
22/12/2010:  MAGNIFICA
30/12/2010:  MAGNIFICA

πηγή: πρόοδος

*Νέες αφίξεις: ΑMADEUS, ASTOR, QUEEN VICTORIA, BALMORAL, LA BELLE ADRATIQUE, MAGNIFICA*

----------


## mike_rodos

*Φέτος το χειμώνα, η εταιρεία * *“Costa” απέσυρε τα πλοία της από τη Ρόδο.* Έμειναν μόνο τα πλοία της  εταιρείας “MSC”. 
«Ο χειμώνας δεν θα είναι όπως τις άλλες χρονιές,  αλλά πολύ χειρότερος. Οι αφίξεις κρουαζιεροπλοίων και τουριστών θα είναι  μειωμένες κατά πολύ, μετά την αποχώρηση της εταιρείας “Costa”. Τα πλοία  της εταιρείας έφυγαν στην Τουρκία, καθώς εδώ δεν δέχθηκε κανείς να  γίνει έκπτωση στα τέλη πλευρίσεως. Ο ανταγωνισμός όμως είναι αυξημένος  και ότι δεν κάνουμε εμείς, το κάνουν απέναντι με μεγάλη προθυμία»,  δήλωσε ο τουριστικός πράκτορας, κ. Μανώλης Χατζημιχάλης. 

πηγή: ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ

----------


## despo

'Συγχαρητήρια' στις αρμόδιες αρχές ειτε λέγονται λιμενικά ταμεία, ειτε οργανισμοί λιμένος, αλλά και σε αυτούς που διεκδίκησαν η' θα διεκδικήσουν το αξίωμα του Νομάρχη/Δήμαρχου. Δεν έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει ουτε τις βασικές/στοιχειώδεις ευθύνες που έχουν, αλλά νοιάζονται μόνο για τη καρέκλα τους...

----------


## ελμεψη

Για δευτερη φορα μεσα σε λιγες μερες το λιμανι της Ροδου αποτελει τερματικο σταθμο της ενεργης ζωης του για καποιο πλοιο. Σημερα κατευθεσαι λιγο μετα τις 14.00 ο γνωστος σε ολους Αγιος Νεκταριος για να μεταφερει προς διαλυση αγνωστο μεχρι στιγμη το που το εμπορικο πλοιο ARMST με σημαια αμερικης. Αυτη την ωρα ετοιμαζεται για να ξεκινησει η ρυμουλκηση. Οι συνθηκες παντως λογω του αερα ειναι λιγο δυσκολες.Μια φωτο απο την προετοιμασια.

DSC_2864(1).JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

Όλο για καινούργιες προβλήτες ακούμε στη Ρόδο, όλο για μελέτες για τα κρουαζιερόπλοια μεγάλου μήκους, αλλά δυστιχώς εκτός από το να τρώνε χρήματα τίποτα άλλο δεν ξέρουν να κάνουν οι πολιτικάντηδες αυτού του τόπου! Πάλι σήμερα με το βοριαδάκι να φρεσκάρει το MSC MAGNIFICA με προορισμό την Ρόδο πηγαίνει τώρα να δέσει σε ασφαλές λιμάνι στα απέναντι τουρκικά παράλια (Μαρμαρίς)! Μπράβο σας κύριοι πολιτικάντηδες!

----------


## mike_rodos

Πρόγραμμα αφίξεων Ιανουαρίου 2011:

2/1/11 MSC Fantasia
8/1/11 MSC Magnifica
20/1/11 MSC Magnifica

----------


## mike_rodos

Πάρα πολύ μεγάλη κίνηση κρουαζιερόπλοιων θα έχει το λιμάνι της Ρόδου τον Φεβρουάριο, συγκεκριμένα, πρόκειται να καταπλεύσει στο λιμάνι το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Magnifica στις 10 και 20 Φεβρουαρίου.
Έχει πόσες μέρες που ακούω τους υπουργούς και υφυπουργούς, να λένε ότι θα πνιγούμε στα κρουαζιερόπλοια... Φαίνεται άλλωστε και στα νούμερα.!

----------


## mike_rodos

Δεν μας έφτανε το σημείο του λιμανιού της Ακαντιάς που κάθησε λόγω σπηλαίωσης, τώρα έχουμε και τα Rona και Αgia Markella, τα οποία έχουν πιάσει τις θέσης στο λιμάνι 10 μέρες τώρα. Το πρώτο μετά από μηχανική βλάβη νοτιοανατολικά της Ρόδου, όπου οδηγήθηκε στο λιμάνι μας ρυμουλκούμενο και το δεύτερο μετά από πρόσκρουση στο λιμάνι της Ακαντιάς κατά την διαδικασία πλαγιοδέτησης. Δηλαδή στο λιμάνι έχουν μείνει 3 θέσης.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Δεν μας έφτανε το σημείο του λιμανιού της Ακαντιάς που κάθησε λόγω σπηλαίωσης, τώρα έχουμε και τα Rona και Αgia Markella, τα οποία έχουν πιάσει τις θέσης στο λιμάνι 10 μέρες τώρα. Το πρώτο μετά από μηχανική βλάβη νοτιοανατολικά της Ρόδου, όπου οδηγήθηκε στο λιμάνι μας ρυμουλκούμενο και το δεύτερο μετά από πρόσκρουση στο λιμάνι της Ακαντιάς κατά την διαδικασία πλαγιοδέτησης. Δηλαδή στο λιμάνι έχουν μείνει 3 θέσης.


Nα διορθώσω το λάθος μου... Το πλοίο Liberty προσέκρουσε στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου και όχι το Agia Markella όπως είχα πει στο παραπάνω μήνυμα, το Liberty παραμένει ακόμη δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Ακαντιάς. To πλοίο Rona αναχώρησε χθες το απόγευμα.

----------


## mike_rodos

Nα έχεις πάει με το πλοίο μέχρι τον Πειραιά! Και για κακή σου τύχη... Στην επιστροφή να βλέπεις το αμάξι σου να κολυμπάει στο πάρκινγκ του λιμανιού της Ρόδου... Και σαν να μην φτάνει αυτό, στο τέλος να πάρεις χαμπάρι ότι το νερό δεν είναι της βροχής, αλλά της θάλασσας, από τον κυματισμό που περνούσε πάνω από τους κυματοθραύστες.! 

DSCN9772.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Πρόγραμμα αφίξεων κρουαζιερόπλοιων για τον μήνα Μάρτιο: 

*3 Μαρτίου MSC Magnifica
4 Μαρτίου Κristina Katarina, MSC Splendida
11 Μαρτίου Κristina Katarina, MSC Magnifica
16 Μαρτίου Cristal, Costa Marina
18 Μαρτίου Κristina Katarina
19 Μαρτίου MSC Magnifica
23 Μαρτίου Cristal
25 Μαρτίου Κristina Katarina 
26 Μαρτίου Costa Marina
27 Μαρτίου MSC Magnifica
30 Μαρτίου Cristal*

ΠΗΓΗ: ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ

----------


## zamas

*Απ' οτι βλεπω* αυτη την στιγμη *στο Ais* το *MSC MAGNIFICA* εχει προορισμο την*  Ροδο
*

----------


## mike_rodos

Κατάληψη του λιμανιού μας σήμερα από την blue star ferries.! Καθώς blue star 2, blue horizon και diagoras θα καταπλεύσουν στο λιμάνι μας! Συνολικά 5 μπλε πλοία θα είναι στο λιμάνι μας, μαζί με το ippotis και Kristina Katarina!

----------


## vinman

> Κατάληψη του λιμανιού μας σήμερα από την blue star ferries.! Καθώς blue star 2, blue horizon και diagoras θα καταπλεύσουν στο λιμάνι μας! Συνολικά 5 μπλε πλοία θα είναι στο λιμάνι μας, μαζί με το ippotis και Kristina Katarina!


...ευκαιρία για φωτογράφιση... :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Πρόγραμμα προσεγγίσεων κρουαζιερόπλοιων στη Ρόδο τον Απρίλιο: 

1/4 Mariner of the Seas
4/4 MSC Magnifica
5/4 Oriana, Island Sky
6/4 Costa Allegra, Louis Cristal, Louis Majesty
9/4 Mariner of the Seas
10/4 Costa Pacifica
11/4 Golden Iris
13/4 Louis Majesty, Mariner of the Seas
15/4 Minerva, Costa Fortuna
18/4 Mariner of the Seas
19/4 Golden Iris, Aida Aura, Spirit of Adventure
20/4 Louis Cristal, Louis Majesty
21/4 Minerva, Island Sky, Costa Pacifica
22/4 Seabourn Odyssey, Costa Fortuna, Mariner of the Seas
23/4 Deutschland
25/4 Seabourn Spirit
27/4 Louis Majesty, Grand Mistral
29/4 Costa Fortuna
30/4 Seven Seas Mariner

πηγή: ΡΟΔΙΑΚΗ

----------


## giorgosvr

08-03-2013 costa magica
15-03-2013 island escape
16-03-2013 deutschland
17-03-2013 fti berlin
20-03-2013 orient queen
25-03-2013 golden iris
26-03-2013 thomson spirit
27-03-2013 oriend queen
30-03-2013 golden iris 

Πηγή η Δημοκρατική

----------


## despo

Βυθίστηκε το Nour M., το οποίο είχαν πιάσει στη Ρόδο με πυρομαχικά.
www.rodiaki.gr

----------


## Nautilia News

*33 κρουαζιερόπλοια  θα προσεγγίσουν το Μάιο το λιμάνι της Ρόδου*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Η υποδοχή του πρώτου κρουαζιερόπλοιου για το 2017 στη Ρόδο*

 Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krou...2017-sti-rodo/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Λιμάνι Ρόδου: Τα κρουαζιερόπλοια του Μαΐου*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krouazi...ouazieroploia/ .

----------


## manoubras 33

Ρόδος 12 Αυγούστου 2017 
*Σύμη* και *Παναγιά Σκιαδενη* πάνω από το SF XII

DSCN7439.JPG

----------

